# New DWA animals



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I caught wind that they've done another list about what you need a DWA for and what you don't. I didn't catch all the animals that you're allowed to keep now without a DWA so could someone fill me in? the reason I'm asking is the Geoffery's Cat. They're basically domestic cats with the print of a cheetah (or close enough to it) and I would love to keep one (of course with the right research etc) but I was just wondering if I still needed a DWA or not... and I'd be interested to see what other animals they'd like us to keep. I know you're now allowed to keep emus  which I found amusing

Kim xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, that one is now off dwa..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*INFORMATION BULLETIN *

Ref: 339/07
Date: 1 October 2007
Nobel House, 17 Smith Square, London SW1P 3JR
*Out of hours telephone* 020 7270 8960


*Changes to the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 – revision to Schedule of Controlled Species*

Following an independent review of the Act and subsequent consultation exercises, the statutory list of dangerous wild animals has been revised. The list is now limited to those species which experts agree present a genuine risk to the public.
The revised Schedule (SI 2007/2465) comes into force today and the following species, which have been added to the Schedule, will now require licensing: 
*Argentine black-headed snake* (_Elapomorphus lemniscatus_), 
*Peruvian racer* (_Tachymenis peruviana_), 
*South American green racer* (_Philodryas olfersii_), 
*Amazon false viper* (_Xenodon severus_),
*Middle Eastern thin-tailed scorpion* (_Hemiscorpius lepturus_) and 
*Dingo *(_Canis familiaris dingo_)
The following species, which are no longer considered to present a threat, have been removed from the Schedule and will no longer require licences:
*Woolly lemurs* (_Avahi laniger_)
*Tamarins *(species of the genera _Leontopithecus _and _Saguinus_)
*Night (or Owl) monkeys* (species of the genus _Aotus_)
*Titis monkeys* (species of the genus _Callicebus_)
*Squirrel monkeys* (species of the genus _Saimiri_)
*Sloths* (_Bradypodidae_)
*North American porcupine* (_Erithizon dorsatum_)
*Capybara *(_Hydrochaeridae_)
*Crested porcupines* (species of the genus _Hystrix_)
*Cat hybrids *(whose ancestry is predominantly_ Felis silvestris catus – _the domestic cat)
*Wild cat* (_Felis silvestris_)
*Pallas cat* (_Otocolobus manul_)
*Little spotted cat* (_Leopardus tigrinus_)
*Geoffroy’s cat* (_Oncifelis geoffroyi_)
*Kodkod* (_Oncifelis guigna_)
*Bay cat* (_Catopuma badia_)
*Sand cat* (_Felis margarita_)
*Black-footed cat* (_Felis nigripes_)
*Rusty-spotted cat* (_Prionailurus rubiginosus_)
*Cacomistles *(species of the genus _Bassariscus_)
*Raccoons* (species of the genus _Procyon_)
*Coatis* (species of the genus _Nasua_)
*Olingos* (species of the genus _Bassaricyon_)
*Little coatimundi* (_Nasuella olivacea_)
*Kinkajou* (_Potos flavus_)
*Binturong *(_Arctictis binturong_)
*Hyraxes* (_Procaviidae_)
*Guanaco* (_Lama guanicoe_)
*Vicugna *(_Vicugna vicugna_)
*Emus *(_Dromaiidae_)
*Sand snakes* (species of the genus _Psammophis_)
*Mangrove snake* (_Boiga dendrophila_)
*Brazilian wolf spider* (_Lycosa raptoria_)
*Notes to editors*

1. The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 (‘the Act’) regulates the keeping of dangerous wild animals. It aims to ensure individuals who keep such animals do so in circumstances which create no risk to the public and, to some extent, safeguard the welfare of the animals. This is done by means of a local authority licensing regime. The Schedule to the Act lists the animals that require licences, should people wish to keep them privately.
2. A review of the Act highlighted the need to update and revise it, as there was believed to be wide-spread non-compliance amongst some animal keepers. A number of the species listed in the 1980’s were considered to be no more dangerous than domestic cats or dogs and this had further undermined the Act’s credibility. 
3. Following the review of the Schedule, the Department sought advice from a selected group of experts in formulating proposals on which species should be removed or added to the current Schedule. These experts took a number of factors into account, including the likelihood and capacity of the animal causing serious injury to humans.
4. The Department went out to public consultation, setting out the Department’s options for improving the effectiveness of the Act. Some of the responses recommended amendments (both additions and deletions) to the list of controlled species (the Schedule) but few suggestions were backed up with new evidence in support of them. 
5. Ministers agreed to the revision of the Act’s species list by secondary legislation, to limit it to those species, which the experts thought presented a genuine threat to the public. 
6. A copy of the revised Schedule can be found at: Defra, UK - Wildlife & countryside - Global wildlife - Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 where further information about the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 can also be found.
End​ *Public enquiries: 08459 335577
News releases available on our website:
Defra, UK - Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs
Defra's aim is sustainable development*​


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks for the replies. and wow some of those i wouldnt have imagined would have been taken off. I always wonder about this. What about zoos that have these animals of display? would the exhibits become less popular because people start having these animals at home? 

but then agian on the other hand some of the larger animals, they don't pose a threat to humans, but they're not exactly domesticated are they? I think it's an interesting subject.

What do you need to do to get a DWA?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Prove that you can keep the animals you want safe so themselves and others don't get injured and basically make sure you can provide for it!! You have to ask the council for permission i think!! Not entirely sure, your best asking someone that has a DWA!!:no1:


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Plus paying a sizeable fee, at least in the Greater Manchester area.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

and depending on species, sizable vets bills for appointments arranged by the council everytime they come to inspect your enclosures


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

*Hmmm*

I was just reading up on this as i'm helping a friend out with an assignment. Thought I'd check here for some info and came across this thread. I have a copy of the list in front of me and it says:

*Family *_Felidae_:
All except:-
a) The species Felis silvestris...... Oncifelis geoffroyi .......etc

link can be found http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf

so does that mean its not on the list? :icon_redface:


----------

